# Game #57 (2/25): Los Angeles Lakers @ Golden State Warriors



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

*STARTING FIVE*





































*@*​




































*INJURY REPORT*​
*LAKERS​*-Kwame Brown: Sprained Ankle - Out
-Chris Mihm: Right Ankle Surgery - Out For Season
-Vladimir Radmanovic: Seperated Shoulder - Out
-Luke Walton: Moderate Ankle Sprain - Out​
*WARRIORS​*-Baron Davis: Left Knee Surgery - Out
-Zarko Cabarkapa: Back Surgery - Out For Season​
*PREVIEW*​


> The Los Angeles Lakers could be facing the right team to continue their winning ways.
> 
> After snapping their longest losing streak of the season, the Lakers will go for a second straight win Sunday when they visit the Golden State Warriors.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20070225/LALGSW/preview.html

*SCOUTING REPORT*​


> Sunday, Feb 25
> 
> Our victory over the Golden State Warriors at Staples Center on January 22nd was our last home win prior to Friday night’s triumph of the Celtics. We played that game without Lamar and escaped with a five point win in a game that we could have easily lost. It took a special 42 point performance by Kobe and a 15 rebound effort by Andrew Bynum to fight off the Warriors. We ended up out-rebounding them by 15 and this area will once again be crucial in today’s contest. We need to definitely do a better job in protecting the ball than we did in that January game. Golden State had 18 steals and we ended up with 24 turnovers which repeatedly led to easy fastbreak baskets by the Warriors. If that happens again today we could be in real trouble. Mostly due to the high number of transition baskets they scored, Golden State was able to shoot 48% from the field which is too high. Once again we can help our defensive effort by playing better offense.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

<a href="http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/lakers/la-sp-lakerep25feb25,1,2844799.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-lakers">LINK</a>

Smush sprained his ankle in a non-contact drill in practice, so Shammond Williams might get the start tonight. I swear... eventually we are going to have to forfeit games for not having the minimum eight players on the floor.. McKie and Williams took time away from Farmar and Vujacic against Boston, so Phil may not be inclined to start Jordan tonight. Should be interesting to see..



> Williams and McKie could get even more time today against Golden State because Smush Parker sustained a sprained left ankle in a non-contact drill Saturday and did not finish practice. It is not known whether he'll be able to play today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Hopefully he does play...I don't want Shammond starting for us.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

I dunno bout this one...we dont play defense and they have a great offense...i say we lose in a close one...


anyone know what times gametime?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I dunno bout this one...we dont play defense and they have a great offense...i say we lose in a close one...
> 
> 
> anyone know what times gametime?


3:00 PM

That's weird, too, because I was completely expecting it to be at the usual 7:30 PM time slot, but I guess today's game is different.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Basel57 said:


> 3:00 PM
> 
> That's weird, too, because I was completely expecting it to be at the usual 7:30 PM time slot, but I guess today's game is different.


Eh, i was thinking the same thing. Cause i thought i could sleep before the game...apparently not.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

You still have an hour and 40 minutes...


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers in their white jerseys on the road...I think that's a first.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Phil called a timeout less than 2 minutes into the game...Lakers already down 6-2. Horrible defense thus far.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense is pretty pathetic.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Hope they come out strong, play defense and start the winning ways. The Lakers are 13-0 when they are shooting above 50%,which means they are relying completely on offense, not defense. 
I can't participate actively because my computer is at the repair depot, so I have to use a old slow one which belongs to one friend.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> . I swear... eventually we are going to have to forfeit games for not having the minimum eight players on the floor.


seriously. why do the basketball gods have to be so obvious?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Finally starting to play well in this game...Lakers winning 29-25. 

Shammond Williams getting minutes again and is 1/1 for 3 points.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It looks like there's more Lakers fans in Oracle Arena right now than there are Warriors fans.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mo Evans playing great for us right now! Up by 16, 44--28 in the 2nd quarter!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

HALFTIME:

Los Angeles Lakers 56
Golden State Warriors 42

Warriors were cold in the second quarter, and along with the Laker defense and the scoring, they were able to extend the lead to twenty, before the Warriors went on a little run to cut it to as little as 13 and it's 14 at the half. Lakers need to continue doing what's good to them if they want to be able to close this game out as the Warriors can be dangerous, being an offensive minded team, they can put up points at will if they start getting hot.


----------



## Phenom Z28 (Nov 22, 2004)

Great half by Evans. This game is in the bag...


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Evans is playing great. Kobe should have 16 or so points because he has been hit multiple times on his way to the basket without getting a whistle.

Overall, I thought we played very well in the first half, despite being gyped on quite a few calls.

In the second half, we need to keep passing the ball well, clamp down on Monta Ellis, and GRAB SOME REBOUNDS!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Midway through the third quarter, we're winning by 13.

Kobe's getting pissed...he's been hit now on more than a few occasions with nothing being called. As a matter of fact, as I was typing this, it happened again.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Wow, I can't remember us getting continuously hacked any more than this without getting any calls. Honestly, this is just ridiculous.

Steve Javey is one of the worst officials in the game. He doesn't call any fouls, then he gets angry when players disagree with his terrible officiating.

We have been hit on our last 5 or 6 layup attempts. This is just stupid. They might as well put pads on and start tackling each other.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, I don't like Steve Javey. Never have; never will.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Lakers up 15 after three quarters...12 more minutes and we'll be on a 2-game winning streak.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Mo Evans with a new career high: 24 points.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

This was just another win they needed to get..on to Utah..

and to be honest with you...i would like to see McKie start infront of smush


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Man we look so much better with McKie and Shammond in the mix, we look less frenetic and we play so much smarter. The Vlad injury might be a blessing because Cook is much better in our rotation. Kobe and Lamar have a much better feel for where he is on the floor having played more with hin.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

jazzy1 said:


> Man we look so much better with McKie and Shammond in the mix, we look less frenetic and we play so much smarter. The Vlad injury might be a blessing because Cook is much better in our rotation. Kobe and Lamar have a much better feel for where he is on the floor having played more with hin.


I'm not sure the Vlad injury is a blessing, but I agree 100% on the McKie/Shammond thing. We seem to make much fewer mistakes on the court when those two are playing over Farmar and Sasha. McKie and Shammond also seem to rotate very well defensively.

Considering that McKie has always been known as a defensive player, I'm a little surprised that it took Phil so long to play him. He's not a PG, but he'll do just fine for 8-10mpg at SG.

If we can win at Utah, it will go a long way towards getting back our momentum as a team.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Who ever would have thought putting in Williams/McKie would be such a big success? Both games they've played in, we've won in a blowout.


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

was it just me or did i hear an MVP chant for kobe during the game?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

a.y.h. said:


> was it just me or did i hear an MVP chant for kobe during the game?


Yeah, there was an MVP chant for him there. 

It's not unusual to hear MVP chants for him in other arenas, now. It's happened quite a few times already.


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

nice win lakers...did u guys see patrick obryants jumpshot!







[/IMG]


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Hell yes. I'm almost remember what it feels like to be a winner. I'm with you guys 100% on the McKie and Shammond thing. Just give them a few minutes. The experience really pays off when the young players get heckled. Just don't go overboard with it Phil. And if you guys want the wins to continue, I'd suggest posting on the superstition thread. That's two blowout wins since posted.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Spectacular!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

ronna_meade21 said:


> nice win lakers...did u guys see patrick obryants jumpshot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but I saw him drop a pass right out of bounds that would have led to a wide-open dunk...

:biggrin:


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Does anyone else get the feeling that whenever Shammond Williams steps into an open jump shot, he is never going to miss?

He's got to have something he can teach Smush and VladRad.


----------



## upsanddowns (Dec 29, 2005)

Shamu has been a surprise. Hopefully he and Mckie continue to provide that spark off the bench.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Does anyone else get the feeling that whenever Shammond Williams steps into an open jump shot, he is never going to miss?
> 
> He's got to have something he can teach Smush and VladRad.


I actually felt that with shamu and McKie. I like these guys playing and if we keep winning then im sure Phils going to turn out to be the mastermind behind this


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> I actually felt that with shamu and McKie. I like these guys playing and if we keep winning then im sure Phils going to turn out to be the mastermind behind this


Mastermind? He should have did this about 12 games ago.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

I think PJ made the right call in waiting longer before he uncorked Shammond Aand McKie. Problem was we became to reliant on the youngsters because of injury. When we had Luke and Kwame the young guys production was a bonus but when they went down their contributions became vital with much more pressure.

he had to see if they were gonna snap out of the funk they didn't so now he's switched. A smart move if we can get kwame, Luke and Mihm back the last 20 or so we're gonna be a tough team to deal with.


----------

